# our new webpage



## corvette (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi ya'll,
  Just wanted to let everybody know we just now got our webpage started for now and will be doing lots of update here soon.
www.smokinhillbilly.com


----------



## cheech (Feb 9, 2006)

Very nice rig ya got there corvette.


----------



## corvette (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank Cheech, took me 3 month to do it and now we are enjoy it


----------



## cheech (Feb 10, 2006)

I would love to have something similiar, particially to move my meat smoking out of mama's kitchen. She gets squirrely around raw meat. 

That and it would be cool to bring a rig like that up to deer camp and bring them in one side and smoked up out the other


----------



## corvette (Feb 10, 2006)

Cheech.
   This would do good at deer camp then you got the whole kitchen with you.
   Same here with wife was glad to take meat else where instead of her kitchen, I enjoy this rig more than I expected I would, as in a time to do a all night smokin meat got cooler for the beer, TV, radio, AC or heating plus all the snack in there too. Ain't bad at all.
                               corvette


----------



## smoksignlr (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice set up corvette. Looks like yer ready to go cruise that hillbilly highway with that Steve Earle Fella. Seriously though very clean pro looking kitchen. That really gets my wheels turnin. Thanks for the tour keep the pics a comin. Smoksignlr


----------



## corvette (Feb 11, 2006)

Smoksignir,
      Thank man for looking at our page, we will  update this as much as we can, so check back from time to time.


----------



## smoksignlr (Feb 11, 2006)

Corvette did you guys do all the stailess steel work. If so what thickness is it. Was it welded on the inside or how were joints and corners made. Gary


----------



## corvette (Feb 11, 2006)

Gary,
   This might amazing you, but the stainless steel would be too heavy for the trailer so instead I built the hood system out of plywood and wrap it with aluminum inside and outside which is light in weight using a metal bending, same for some of the walls most of the walls got fiberglass panel, I will post some close up picture of the kitchen on the web soon, but I I'm proud of the hood system. I'm trying to keep the weight down.
                         Corvette


----------



## smoksignlr (Feb 12, 2006)

That's a great idea. You'll always have a shiny hood whenever you need it. I also never thought of using aluminium that's a good idea. I ggota go look at hose pictures again talk to you soon. bye


----------



## soflaquer (Feb 13, 2006)

Very nice Rig, Mark!  Love the Kitchen!

Signed your guestbook, and can't wait to try that 'Q sauce from R Can Saw!     :D 

Jeff


----------



## corvette (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank Jeff,
   It going out on Tuesday morning, I know you going to be please with it. and thank for stop by our web.
   We just did the web last week and still working on it.
                                   Mark


----------



## soflaquer (Feb 13, 2006)

The Web-Page looks good so far..........Now if we can just work on the spelling!  LOL!  (Just kidding!)

Jeff


----------



## cheech (Feb 15, 2006)

Corvette, if possible could you shoot some pictures of the inside I would love to see what the interior looks like in a bit more detail


----------



## Dutch (Feb 15, 2006)

SoFlaQuer-Think it's possible that tulsajeff could add a spellchecker to the posting page???


----------



## soflaquer (Feb 15, 2006)

LOL! Not a bad idea, but that would screw *all* of us up after an "All-Nighter" and a 12 Pack of beer!

Jeff


----------



## corvette (Feb 15, 2006)

hey all,
    I didn't know about that until it was sent and catch it later........like no one make mistake, LOL so spell checker might had help here when you drink a few to many like here and plan on doing another one friday night so you will get the pix of this one


----------



## corvette (Feb 15, 2006)

Cheech, 
   I got some more pix of the trailer I will send them to the web page by end of week, and again thank for asking would love to send them. It was my first trailer I ever did and very proud of it.
                             Vette


----------



## buzzard (Feb 18, 2006)

all i can say is awsome job.  i really can believe it was a first time job i assumed it was something you had experience with.  

once i get more room i think i may have to try and create me one.  it wont be quite as nice but  it will work for me.

i wish i could have something cool to share with the class. :(


----------



## soflaquer (Feb 19, 2006)

Mark,

I received your "Smokin' Hillbilly Sauce" yesterday.  I'm doing some Chicken today for the Daytona 500, I'll let you know what I think later on.  Thanks again for taking the time to send it!

Jeff


----------



## soflaquer (Feb 27, 2006)

Mark,

Sorry it's taken so long to get back to you, but I've been working 7 day weeks lately!

Great job on the sauce!  I highly recommend this sauce to anyone who likes a sweet sauce with a slight kick!!!  My Wife absolutely LOVED it!  And she basically dislikes "any" sauce on her Que.  That's saying something!  I prefer a less sweet (More Heat) sauce myself, but quite a few of my guest's are sweet sauce lover's.  I'll definitely be back for more before the Memorial Day Bash!

Kudo's!

Jeff


----------



## bigmeatsmokin (Feb 27, 2006)

Vette,

Nice job.  I like the "Pa's smokin' his meat" quote on the outhouse door.  By the looks of your smoker, I'd you could just squeeze that hing out to get all flavor you'd need to fill swimming pool.  Nothing like a seasoned smoker.


----------

